# كتاب Production and Operations Analysis



## سولافا مصر (4 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد كتاب Production and Operations Analysis للكاتب Steven Nehmias فانا احتاج اليه فى دراستى بدبلومة الهندسة الصناعية جامعة القاهرة و بحثت عنه فى المكتبات المعروفة فى القاهرة كالاهرام و الشروق و الانجلو و لكنى لم اجده .
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الحسن المصري (5 أبريل 2010)

انا حسن في بكالوريوس تصميم ميكانيكي و هندسة انتاج جامعة القاهرةو انت ممكن تلاقي الكتاب ده عند محمد جمعة و ده عامل في معمل الحرارة بيجيب الكتب اللي بنحتاجها و بيعملنا منها نسخ الكتاب كان موجود اول الترم ده و تمنه 45 جنيه


----------



## simoway (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## almalem (6 أبريل 2010)

ابحث عن كيفية تشغيل مولد الكهرباء باستخدام الماء


----------



## almalem (6 أبريل 2010)

ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## almalem (6 أبريل 2010)

الرجاء سرعة الرد


----------

